# ED "live blog" of sorts



## danmiami (Jul 26, 2012)

For those interested, I have started a pictorial "travel blog" at http://www.flickr.com/dgiphonepix

The pictures will be posted to that Flickr stream with several tags such as "bimmerfest" and "BMW European delivery" in hopes they are found easily by members and non-members alike.

As mentioned in prior posts, I have a SIM for my iPhone ready for Germany and as long as I have coverage, there should be daily geo-tagged photos uploaded with small narratives about what is in the picture. Some, I am sure will be uploaded without narratives as they will speak for themselves. Expect things from the time I depart from MIA, land in London, and continue to Munich... Of course there will be more from Welt, etc.

The pickup is on the morning of October 9 at Welt, with a departure to Salzburg the following day. There is a day trip planned just outside of Linz to http://en.mauthausen-memorial.at/index_open.php on the 11th.

The rest of the itinerary is mapped out already, and am remaining flexible to address any ice/snow conditions that may come up.

Very excited and looking forward to sharing the experience!



PS... I will have my "real" camera with me as well and will be taking shots with that too. In addition, I am hoping to get a gopro camera before leaving and putting together some video footage - both inside and outside shots. Any time something is posted to the stream, the twitter account @MiamiHDRPhotography will send out a notification. I will probably only post to the forum for the 12-hour compliance


----------



## danmiami (Jul 26, 2012)

Can anyone direct me to the PDF of the document to put in the windshield to hopefully keep the tags on the car when dropped off? Leaving home in about 2 hours and this is all I am missing...


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

danmiami said:


> Can anyone direct me to the PDF of the document to put in the windshield to hopefully keep the tags on the car when dropped off? Leaving home in about 2 hours and this is all I am missing...


Try this one:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=497002


----------



## danmiami (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks again Tony.... last minute triple checking of stuff before heading out the door... =)


----------



## ciboM5 (May 10, 2012)

Congrats! Looking forward to your pics and video(s). Definitely get the GoPro...it is worth it!


----------



## danmiami (Jul 26, 2012)

ciboM5 said:


> Congrats! Looking forward to your pics and video(s). Definitely get the GoPro...it is worth it!


I have the GoPro Hero2, my Canon 7D, an iPhone 4S, and a couple of iPhone 5's... Think I will have the pictures all covered... Posting from London... Leg to Munich is in 2 1/2 hours... Less than 24 hours to delivery... :thumbup:


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Have an awesome time! Looking forward to your photos and thoughts on the experiences


----------



## danmiami (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks! Just a couple hours away from delivery... Leaving for Welt in 40 minutes


----------



## rslavujevic (Jun 11, 2012)

danmiami said:


> Thanks! Just a couple hours away from delivery... Leaving for Welt in 40 minutes


Enjoy, it is a still a very fresh memory in my head


----------



## danmiami (Jul 26, 2012)

Breakfast in the premium lounge... 10 minutes to briefing.


----------



## danmiami (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm complying... Within 1 hour


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice, hope you have some top down weather!


----------



## mjadala (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats, enjoy the car and trip.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

N V Us


----------



## danmiami (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

I will be there on Thursday. En route now


----------



## danmiami (Jul 26, 2012)

miamiboyca said:


> I will be there on Thursday. En route now


Well - you are in for a treat! We came back to the premium lounge now for a quick bite/drink and we are off to Italy... Going to Lake Como after all!


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

danmiami said:


>


Really nice shot! One to frame and hang up.


----------



## danmiami (Jul 26, 2012)

Just a quick update and off to bed... Totally diverted from plan... Made it to Lake Como today... What a ride! If I have it correctly, I got here using the following roads... a95 to Mittenwald... Then 2 to 177 -180-184-27-3-SS37-SS36-SS340 to my hotel in Menaggio... I will have to plot this out when I get back and see it on my computer as the iPad is not too cooperative with google stuff right now... But you must look at these two fun zones: 

Orden 61 7516 Bondo Switzerland
And...
Röivan 7602 Vicosoprano Switzerland

Staying tonight for certain... Maybe tomorrow, or on to Verona or Venice... Not sure as we were also looking at Monaco instead LOL - decision tomorrow!


----------



## danmiami (Jul 26, 2012)

Left Lake Como and arrived in Padova tonight... went via Milan - don't know why I did that though... It is a MESS to drive there and there is no parking unless you get there REALLY early.

Staying 2 nights in Padova and hitting Venice tomorrow - only 20% rain chance... hope it stays true!

Next stop should be Slazburg... then thinking Nuremberg with a drive through Rothenburg ob der Tauber (14 to the 13) and continuing on to Berlin via 7 to the 70 to the 9... Will end up in Hamburg to drop off on the morning of the 18th and fly back to Munich that afternoon for the flight home on the 19th...


----------

